# Maps!



## Steve S

Hello all,

I would very much like to post a fantasy map (relating to my new novel) on my website. However, I have only been blessed with limited (and that's being generous!) artistic ability so I wondered if there was any software suitable to this purpose that anyone could recommend? I may be in fantasyland myself now, but if there was a package that provided you with set template features such as trees, mountains etc that could be added to a basic map that would be perfect! Any help or recommendations would be much appreciated!

Cheers and best wishes

Steve


----------



## Talysia

I have the same problem.  Usually, I draw my own maps, and they never come out the way I think they should.  Whilst I'm unlikely to have anything published, it's still nice to have a good map - even if only for my own reference - so it'll be good to see what gets posted here.

Thanks for raising the issue!


----------



## Rane Longfox

The only good mapping software I've ever seen availiable online is incredably complicated to use, unfortunately. I did a bit of research into the topic a while ago, but that was on an older computer, and I have no way of finding any of the links, unfortunately. Personally, maps are the only thing that I am any good at drawing at all, so it seemed easier to not bother with the software at the time


----------



## Lenny

What was it called? It doesn't matter that it was hard to use - even the most complicated programs become easier to use after hours of playing around with it.


----------



## Rane Longfox

Like I said, it was quite a while ago, so I can't remember what it was called, sorry. Maybe when I go back home and can use the computer at easter, I'll be able to find something...


----------



## Lenny

No worries.

I've got two programs - Bryce and MapMaker - that I got in the hope of teaching myself to use them to plan out landscapes and make maps. Never happened, though.


----------



## Majimaune

If you want a map to copy of I got one that you can use. Its in two parts though. 
They are here and here.


----------



## nettle

Lenny said:


> No worries.
> 
> I've got two programs - Bryce and MapMaker - that I got in the hope of teaching myself to use them to plan out landscapes and make maps. Never happened, though.




Is any of them free?


----------



## Lenny

MapMaker Gratis is, but the Pro version isn't..

It's an absolute monster to get working, but when it does work then the maps are pretty nice... well, at least the ones in the tutorials are! 

Map Maker - Desktop Mapping


----------



## TorrnT

Hmmm, interesting replies to Steve's question.
I found your question by accident,  ( I actually joined to answer this question,this is my first post so i cant place a link, but Google "ProFantasy Software" or "Campaign Cartographer 3") a month late but i hope it helps.
 I also have a project in development which requires fantasy maps i tried this (and after a few headaches managed to master it).
 Check out The ProFantasy site, CC3 is much improved over clunky cc2, also you will find other software for creating dungeons etc, but i cant possibly comment on these as i have only tried CC3 (which is CAD software).

{ patience and practice, Become their master and you can master everything }


----------



## Sephiroth

Oh!  Another month later, I second that recommendation.  I have rendered my entire planet in Fractal Terrains Pro (by the same company, and the world can then be exported to CC to add the map details).


----------



## Archus

I have a working progress of a map I'm creating for my fantasy project, Nestha:

Traethar - Working Progress by *Archus-Forix on deviantART


----------



## dudekpj

Maps can be tricky. My book, Forsaken Kingdom: City of Prophecy is set in a forest, and to draw the map I decided to look at an old picture of Mirkwood forest and copy the idea, basically tons of little circles. That was hard work!


----------



## Xelebes

Oh, I draw maps in my spare time.  They are never attached to a story though - except for one map that I would draw over and over again and actually created a history for it too.  Um, yeah.


----------



## Encephylops

Xelebes said:


> Oh, I draw maps in my spare time. They are never attached to a story though - except for one map that I would draw over and over again and actually created a history for it too. Um, yeah.


 
I love doing that! 
Interesting info in this thread, I'll have to give some of these programs a shot...

~Ence


----------



## Esioul

MapMaker seems pretty good. Most GIS programs are really expensive so for something like this it would be best to stick with the open source ones. There is also GRASS GIS which is free.


----------



## Fuzzy Modem

Try google maps! It's easier to use than you might think, just be sure you keep your files small or it chugs.


----------



## Seanpherbert

I would like to bump this thread up again, see if anybody does any fantasy cartography, if not, any recommendations of who can? I have no time to learn to do it myself unfortunately.

Many thanks.


----------



## chrispenycate

I will add a link to another thread about maps http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/46370-maps.html which inside it contains yet another link – no, it stops there – and you could look at the people who posted there, see who was in your direction (basically maps for fantasy can be very primitive and "back there"y, very pictorial, very technically correct and ordinance survey, colourful, pen and ink. very climatic and geological, very political and transport based or any combination; there are examples of each that have worked,and it needs to integrate with the writing style of the book, but any individual will have one or two specialities…


----------



## Seanpherbert

Many thanks Chris


----------



## Jude

I'm intending to put a small map inside my fantasy novel. I guess it depends on what style of map you want as to whether you go to the trouble of using a special computer program.  You could draw a map using a graphics program - if you have one. I use a free program called GIMP which is the equivalent of Photoshop. A map would be easy to make with GIMP if you're a creative type. I also like the idea of starting out with a hand-drawn map - kind of a sketch, then scanning it into something GIMP (or Photoshop)and enhancing it. A lot depends on how creative you are and how able you are with a computer. I only know the basics but I love learning. 

Jude


----------



## Helmsley

Being terrible with these things myself, my opinion is not likely to weigh very heavily. However, a friend of mine has improved a few of my horrible and messy ms paint maps in photoshop, and they now look really quite neat, in my opinion, so that is definitely an option.


----------

